#  Krankenpflege >   Herz - OP >

## Brava

Mein Onkelchen (78)soll zwei Herzklappen bekommen,nun anscheinend verträgt er die Vollnarkose nicht
Gibt es auch andere möglichkeiten

----------


## Laura

Man kann das aber heutzutage steuern mit den Narkosemitteln und so die Verträglichkeit, z.B. Erbrechen nach der OP um einiges bessern.  
Wie äußert sich die Unverträglichkeit denn? 
Herzklappen ohne Vollnarkose geht glaube ich nicht.

----------


## Brava

ER  hatte im Herbst eine OP am Dickdarm (Krebs),danach hatten sie Ärzte Schwierigkeiten  ihn wieder wach zu bekommen,auch musste er sich stark übergeben
Der Narkosearzt sagte zu mir es wäre gefährlich diesen mann nochmals ihn Narkose zulegen
Mein Onkel hat nun Angst und will die OP nicht machen lassen.

----------


## lucy230279

aber muss er nicht das risiko einer narkose über sich ergehn lassen? die op wird doch sicherlich unumgänglich sein?

----------


## Brava

Er hat Angst,er sagt so oder so kann er sterben

----------


## Brava

Am Dienstag ist es nun so weit,er wird Operiert
Heute fahr ich in nach Lahr ins Herzzentrum

----------


## Brava

Die OP musste verschoben werden ,anscheinend ein Infekt
Wieder warten

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kopf hoch, das wird schon werden..... 
Manche Dinge brauchen eben etwas länger bis sie fertig sind. 
Du weißt selber das diese OP kein Zuckerschlecken ist, 
wenn er eine Infekt  hat, ist die Endscheidung nicht zu 
operieren sicherlich die Beste. 
Ansonsten wäre die Belastung für deinen Onkel zu groß.

----------


## Brava

Danke Schubsi
Ich weiss,werde nachher hinfahren

----------


## Brava

Am Montag wird er in ein anderes Krankenhaus verlegt
Anscheinend wieder keine Op
Eine richtige Auskunft bekommen wir auch nicht,die Ärzte drucksen immer nur rum :angry_11:

----------


## lucy230279

aber das geht doch jetzt schon ne ganze weile so hin und her.
da muss doch mal ne lösung gefunden, bzw. ne entscheidung getroffen werden.
wie gehts deinem onkel?

----------


## Brava

Na es geht ihm einigermassen
nun schicken Sie ihn in eine Kurklinik,was das soll keine Ahnung

----------


## lucy230279

ähh, das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht, erholung is ja schön und gut, aber davon wirds doch net besser, oder? 
hat dein onkel denn immer noch angst vor der op und will sie nicht machen lassen? oder hat er sich inzwischen für das risiko einer vollnarkose entschieden?

----------


## Brava

Er hat zwar Angst aber will es dennnoch machen lassen
Das mit der Kur verstehe wer will

----------


## lucy230279

na dann drück ich dir und deiner family mal ganz fest die daumen, dass dein onkel bald wieder auf die beine kommt. :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Brava

Lieb von dir Lucy  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------

